# خصائص وقود الديزل



## alilym (2 فبراير 2010)

*خصائص وقود الديزل :*

يجهز وقود الديزل من أحد مشتقات خام البترول التي تسمى أيضا زيت الوقود الذي يستخدم في الصناعة أو داخل المنازل وزيت الوقود أغلى ثمنا من المركبات المماثلة الأكثر ثقلا نظرا لتعدد استخداماته ولهذا فانه في محركات الديزل الكبيرة التي يمكنها إشغال وقود الديزل الثقيلة يكثر استخدام وقود أرخص .
وتؤثر خصائص الوقود بدرجة ملحوظة في أداء محرك الديزل وتقاس هذه الخصائص عادة بواسطة تجارب معينة يقصد بها بيان أداء الوقود في حالات العمل الفعلي إلا أن هذه التجارب لا تغنى عن اختيار أداء الوقود بعد ذلك في المحرك نفسه .
والخصائص الهامة المساعدة لاشتعال وقود الديزل والتي تؤثر في أداء المحرك هي كالتالي :

*أ- نوع الاشتعال :*
وهو مدى قابلية الوقود للاشتعال الذاتي داخل اسطوانة المحرك حيث يشتعل الوقود الجيد ذاتياً عند درجات الحرارة المنخفضة نسبيا فيحسن أداء المحرك لسرعة بدء الحركة و يقل تعرضه للدق وإنتاجه للدخان وتعتبر هذه الخاصية من أهم خصائص وقود محركات الديزل وبالأخص تلك المحركات ذات السرعات العالية ويصنف وقود الديزل إلى عدة أنواع حسب رقم معين يسمى رقم السبتان Cetane number وهو يماثل رقم الاوكتان المستعمل لبيان خاصية نوع اشتعال وقود ومحرك البنزين سنتطرق لكيفية تحديد رقم السيتان لاحقا).

*ب- التطاير:*
وهو مدى استعداد السائل للتحول إلى بخار ويقاس بالنسبة لوقود محرك الديزل بدرجة الحرارة التي يتم عندها تقطير 90% من مقدار معين لهذا الوقود وبذلك يكون أكثر تطايرا كلما أخفضت هذه الدرجة من الحرارة ويجب ان يكون وقود محركات الديزل الصغيرة أكثر تطايرا من وقود المحركات الكبيرة ليقل استهلاك الوقود وتنخفض درجة حرارة العادم وظهور الدخان .

*جـ- الكربون المتخلف:*
وهو مقدار المادة المتخلفة بعد تسخين كمية معينة من الوقود في إناء مغلق وفى معزل عن الهواء بعد تمام تبخر جميع أجزاء الوقود المتطايرة ويستهدف هذا الإجراء معرفة نسبة المركبات الثقيلة في الوقود والأكثر استعداد لتكوين مركبات متفحمة بدلا من أن تتبخر وبهذا تدل خاصية الكربون المتخلف على مقدار قابلية الوقود لتكوين رواسب كربونية على أجزاء المحرك الداخلية وتعتمد كمية الكربون المتخلف المسموح بها في الوقود اعتمادا كبيرا على حجم المحرك وسرعته فيمكن استخدام وقود ذو نسبة اكبر للكربون المتخلف فى المحركات الكبيرة ذات السرعات المنخفضة وقد ذو نسبة اقل للكربون المتخلف فى المحركات الصغيرة ذات السرعات العالية.

*د- اللزوجة:*
وهى تعبر عن مقدار الاحتكاك الداخلي في سائل ما أو مقدار مقاومته للسريان ويمكن تعيين لزوجة سائل ما ب:


(1)- بدرجات انجلر (النسبة بين الزمن اللازم لسريان كمية معينة من الوقود إلى
الزمن اللازم لسريان كمية مساوية له من الماء النقي وذلك باستعمال جهاز
انجلر الالمانى لقياس اللزوجة).
(2)- بعدد الثواني أو جهاز سايبولت الامريكى (تقل لزوجة الوقود كلما قل عدد 
الثواني اللازمة لسريان الوقود).
وتقاس لزوجة وقود الديزل قبل استعماله لأنها تحدد قابليته للسريان داخل منظومة حقن الوقود حيث يجب أن لا تقل عن حد معين لان وقود الديزل يستخدم لتزييت وحدات الحقن في مضخة الحقن الرئيسية وأجزاء الرشاشات 
كلما أن لزوجة وقود الديزل تؤثر بشكل كبير في شكل تذرية الوقود عند خروجه من الرشاش داخل غرفة الاحتراق فالوقود الأقل لزوجة يعطى مسافة اقصر لطول البخة وذرات أدق في الحجم لقصيرات الوقود مما يسهل اختلاطه بالهواء ومن ثم احتراقه جيد.

*هـ- مقدار الكبريت:*

تتحد الغازات الناتجة عن احتراق الكبريت الموجود في تركيب الوقود مع بخار الماء المكثف الناتج عن عملية احتراق الوقود فتتكون بذلك أحماض ضارة تسبب تآكل بعض أجزاء المحرك ومجموعة تجهيز العادم وتزداد هذه الظاهرة حين يعمل المحرك تحت حمل جزئي مما يقلل من درجة حرارة سطح الأسطوانة إلى الحد الذي يتكثف عنده بعض بخار الماء.

*و- مقدار الرماد:*

وهو يعبر عن مقدار المواد الصلبة المختلطة بالوقود كبعض المواد المعدنية وذرات الرمل التي تسبب تأكلا سريعا في بعض أجزاء المحرك لهذا يتحتم ألا تزيد نسبة وزن هذه المواد عن مقدار ضئيل جدا بقدر الإمكان وتقاس عادة بحرق كمية معينة من الوقود ثم وزن مقدار الرماد المتخلف من الاحتراق ونسبه إلى الوزن الاصلى لنفس الوقود ويمكن تقليل مقدار الرماد بتقطير الوقود تقطيرا جيدا.

*حـ - مقدار الماء والشوائب:*

هو مقدار الماء أو الشوائب المختلطة بالوقود وينتج عن ذلك تقليل فى جودة احتراق الوقود كما يتسبب في تأكل وصدأ أجزاء مضخة الحقن ورشاشات الحقن.

*ط- درجة (نقطة)الوميض:*

وتعرف بأنها درجة الحرارة التي يبدأ عندها الوقود في التبخر بكمية قابلة للاحتراق بحيث يشتعل ذاتيا على صورة وميض عند اقتراب مصدر للحرارة منه.
ويحدد لكل وقود نقطة وميض خاصة به لتجنب الحرائق عند النقل أو التخزين فالوقود ذو درجة الوميض المنخفضة جدا يكون أكثر خطرا عند نقله أو تخزينه ولا تدل درجة أو نقطة الوميض على طريقة احتراق الوقود داخل المحرك حيث يعتمد الاحتراق على خاصية نوع الاشتعال فتلاحظ أن وقود البنزين (وهو ذو نقطة وميض منخفضة جدا) لا يصلح وقود لمحركات الديزل لرداءته في خاصية نوع الاشتعال.

*ى- درجة (نقطة)التدفق:*

هي درجة الحرارة التي يبدأ عندها الوقود في التجمد أو التجلط كما تدل على ملاءمته للاستعمال في المحركات التي تعمل في أجواء باردة جدا فالوقود ذو نقطة التدفق العالية لا يصلح عادة للاستعمال في هذه الأجواء لأنه في هذه الحالة ليس سهل السريان في مجوعة حقن الوقود كما انه لا يعطى تذرية جيدة عند خروجه من فوهة الرشاش إلى داخل غرفة الاحتراق.

*ك- الوزن النوعي:*

هو عبارة عن نسبة وزن حجم معين من الوقود إلى وزن حجم معين مساو له من الماء النقي ويدل بصفة تقريبية على أنواع الوقود المختلفة التي تقسم إلى ثقيلة ذات أوزان نوعية وخفيفة ذات أوزان نوعية منخفضة وقد تتساوى بعض أنواع الوقود في أوزنها النوعية إلا أنها تختلف اختلافا كبيرا في درجة اللزوجة وخاصية نوع الاشتعال وهما الخاصيتان الأهم من خصائص وقود الديزل ويرتبط الوزن النوعي للوقود مع قيمته الحرارية ارتباطا وثيقا ويمكن قياس الوزن النوعي للوقود بواسطة جهاز خاص يسمى الهيدروميتر.

*ل- القيمة الحرارة:*

تعتبر القيمة الحرارية للوقود من خصائصه الهامة حيث يمكن بها تحديد كمية الطاقة الحرارية المعطاة للمحرك وبهذا يمكن معرفة قدرة المحرك على تحويل هذه الطاقة الحرارية إلى شغل مستفاد منه وتقاس القيمة الحرارية بعدة اختبارات باهظة التكاليف وبما إن القيمة الحرارية لوقود ما تتناسب إلى حد ما مع وزنه النوعي لذلك شاع استعمال الوزن النوعي لوقود ما للاستدلال على قيمته الحرارية. 
جهاز اختبار تقطير الوقود (المعهد الأمريكي اختبارالمواد ASTM).

* رقم السيتان **Cetane Number**:*

تستعمل لتحديد نوع اشتعال وقود الديزال وحدات تسمى رقم السيتان،ورقم السيتان الخاص بوقود الديزل ما إنما يدل على النسبة المئوية لكمية السيتان الموجود فى وقودأخر يكون عبارة عن خليط من وقود السيتان ( له خاصية أقصر فترة عطلة اشتعال ) ومركب أخر من مركبات الهيدروكربون هو ألفا ميثيل نفتالين Alpha-Methy1-Naphthalene
(له أطول فترة عطلة اشتعال ) حيث تخلط يقدر يتساوى هذا الخليط مع الوقود الأول في خاصية نوع الاشتعال . ويبدأ تدرج رقم الستيان عادة من الصفر (0) الذي يمثل خاصية نوع الاشتعال لوقود ألفا ميثيل نفتالين الى المائة (100) الذي يمثل خاصية نوع الاشتعال لوقود الستيان فقط . بذلك فانه إذا كان رقم الستيان الخاص بوقود ديزل ما هو 45 فان هذا يعنى أن ذلك الوقود ذو خاصية نوع اشتعال يتساوى بها مع خليط وقود مكون من 45% وقود سيتان 55%ألفا ميثيل نفتالين .

*ملاحظة :*
( كلما كان رقم السيتان مرتفع كلما كانت خاصية نوع الاشتعال للوقود أفضل أى فترة عطلة اشتعال قصيرة ).

يقاس رقم الستيان لوقود ما باختبار في محرك خاص ذو أسطوانة واحدة يمكن تغير
نسبة الانضغاط بها ( محرك ريكاردو ) ويتم ذلك كالتالي :

ا- وضع الوقود المراد تحديد رقم الستيان له فى المحرك .
ب- عند سرعة ثابتة ترفع نسبة الانضغاط حتى يشتعل الوقود .
جـ- تقاس فترة عطلة الاشتعال .
د- وضع خليط الوقود من وقود الستيان و وقود ألفا ميثيل نفتالين .
هـ- عند نفس السرعة الثابتة السابقة ونسبة الانضغاط يتم تغير نسب الخلط بين وقود الستيان والفاميثيل نفتالين حتى نحصل على خليط يشتعل بفترة عطلة اشتعال مساوية لفترة عطل الاشتعال للوقود المراد تحديد رقم الستيان له .
و- تكون النسبة المئوية لوقود الستيان فى الخليط هى رقم الستيان للوقود المراد تحديد
رقم الستيان له .
* ز- تأثير رقم الستيان على فترة عطلة الإشعال *
أن كلما ارتفع رقم السيتان قصرت فترة عطلة الاشتعال .
ملاحظة : تنص المواصفات العربية على أن لا يقل رقم السيتان للوقود المستخدمة فى المحركات البطيئة 23 ولا يقل عن 45للمحركات متوسطة السرعة والسريعة .


----------



## ضا حسون (6 فبراير 2010)

للتخلص من النسبه الزائده للكبريت في وقود الديزل استخدام خط الهدرجه في المصافي حيث يتم اتحاد غاز الهيدروجين مع الكبريت ليكون غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين الذي بدوره يتطاير وتقل نسبته في الوقود


----------



## nehary (10 فبراير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## طالبة عمانية (11 فبراير 2010)

مـشكور على الموضوع

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## Eng-Maher (18 فبراير 2010)

موضوع رائع شكرا على الشرح الوافى . بارك الله فيك

انظر تلك الرابط ايضا

Advantages of the Diesel for Aviation

http://www.enginehistory.org/Diesels/CH6.pdf


----------



## عاطف عبدالرؤف (18 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع جميل ده


----------



## golden ross (18 فبراير 2010)

عيني مشكوررررررررررررررررر على هذه الدروس الرائعة
عاشت ايدك


----------



## ابراهيمفتحىابراهيم (27 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس علي الاسدي (27 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابو أنس الفلسطيني (29 أغسطس 2010)

*مـشكور على الموضوع
*


----------



## se7en up (3 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## nn620 (17 يناير 2011)

*إضافة النافتلين على البنزين 80*

ارجوا الإفادة عن مميزات وأضرار إضافة النافتلين على البنزين 80 
وهل يوجد إضرار على الماتور وتنك البنزين


----------



## khaledmenshawy (21 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابو الشوب (24 مارس 2011)

شكرا ننتظر مزيد ابداعكم ....... تح ــــــــــــيتي


----------

